# Does shampoo expire?



## CheerBear

Hey beauties of MUT,

I just found a shampoo and conditioner that I had stashed away for a while (probably close to 2 years woops)...and I'm wondering, does shampoo go bad? How do I know if it's expired?

-CB


----------



## farris2

not sure..would see if there is a date


----------



## puncturedskirt

Originally Posted by *chococat123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Open the bottle and look and the texture and color of the product. I agree, Also see how it 'smells' too.


----------



## perlanga

Check it's texture and if they were closed. I don't think it'll hurt if they have not been opened.


----------



## Stylist101

Unfortunately, just like with everything else, Shampoo does expire. Sometimes if you look hard enough there is an expiration date. I wouldnt use it if I were you. It was in the cabinet for 2 years...so basically it was sitting there getting old and stripping all the nutrients out of it because it wasnt be used.


----------



## Aprill

yeah, it will lose its texture possibly smell funny and lose it sudsy-ness, lol


----------



## lummerz

Shampoo does expire...2 years!


----------



## hunnipot

water+ tresemme conditioner x five months = stinks.

So two years would be pretty unshampoolike texture and smell.


----------



## kchan99

I have never seen an expiration date on shampoo, unless it was medicated. Regular shampoo should be good as long as the preservatives (to keep nasties from growing) are still in the proper concentration. When the nasties are growing, then the preservatives must have broken down and not in sufficient amount to prevent nasties from growing.

I live in the US. If I am correct, expiration dates may be required on shampoos in Europe.


----------



## 4getmeNot

i used an old conditioner once and it was too liquidy. so i'd say toss it! but i agree with everyone else...check the texture &amp; smell of the product


----------



## AngelaGM

Hmmm is there a site that tells us the expiration dates of shampoos,conditioners,etc?


----------



## landlord

I think a lot of the bottles have a stamp on them now that say 12m or 24m which is there shelf life though you will need to remember when you bought it!


----------



## girly_girl

I asked the lady yesterday when I bought my 2 1liters of biolage, she said it doesn't expire as long as it is not many many years.


----------



## laura9

Never thought of that! Good post.

Landlord: Good tip about the 12m &amp; 24m info.


----------



## girly_girl

I did check my shampoos last nite and I did see 12m and 24m stamps on them. I never knew what this was for before. I always looked for a 12/02/08 for Example stamp! Thanks for the info that was helpful. I have some shampoo that is 12m and it is 12months old, but it still looks right and smells right so I'm gonna give it a try..I hate to waste 40.00 for nothing.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

Sure does--check your smell and if it looks like the colors have seperated in the bottle.


----------



## ivette

i'm not sure


----------



## 2summers

I have the same question - I bought several liters of Redken shampoo and conditioner because had double , triple promotions and i wanted to stock up, believing it didn't expire.  At the bottom of each bottle is an icon of a jar with the lid opened and ajar, indicating that the bottle had been opened.  next to that , it says "24" meaning  the product is good 24 months after opening.  That icon is on most cosmetics and the numbers vary from 6 to 9 to 12 and on up to 36 , I think, depending on the product and the ingredients within.

Buut my question is this:  I haven't opened these products, which implies that they have a minimum of 24 months left.  the 24 months begins once I open it.  but there's no foil under the cap - I think it's getting or could get oxygen.  please help!  Should I start  giving these a away?  I have about 30 liters ( I thought I was saving so much money!)

thank you!


----------



## marrymemakeup

Yes they do expire...check the date before using it and if the liquid has separated or smells weird, the safest option is not to use it.

But  in this below link they mentioned that Shampoo, conditioner and shower gel life : About three years.

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/beauty/the-beauty-product-shelf-life-guide-20110426-1duh4.html#ixzz2QcQYLUMD


----------



## Kristen121

If it still looked and smelled okay, I would use it.


----------



## vridhisharma

Thnaks for share these tips with us. i really want to know about this.


----------



## Evlin

I also don't know about it. But thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## mariechin1234

Yes, all care products has their own expiration except for honey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sailorsun16

I have some old dry shampoo two of them ones a tresemmé and one is Pantene I've had both about a year and neither have expiry dates not sure if I should still use them does anyone know


----------



## Geek2

Sailorsun16 said:


> I have some old dry shampoo two of them ones a tresemmé and one is Pantene I've had both about a year and neither have expiry dates not sure if I should still use them does anyone know



Are they opened or unopened? If they are unopened you are probably ok. Shampoos and hair care products typically have so many chemicals that they last longer. If they smell ok (no rancid smell) then they are probably ok to use.


----------



## Sailorsun16

They're both unopened and I think they smell fine but I tried using the Pantene one and when I sprayed it on my hair it also got all over my dresser and stuff and it seemed sort of like dust than a liquid


----------



## Geek2

Dry shampoos typically are more like a dust than liquid. You want to spray them close to the roots.


----------

